# DC Universe Online Looks Amazing



## dancingalone (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow.  If the game is anything like this trailer, I might have to buy a new computer just so I can play the game.  The systems requirements will probably be way more than my circa 2005 PC with integrated video can handle.  

http://www.superherohype.com/news/articles/104675-sdcc-amazing-trailer-for-dc-universe-online


----------



## Omar B (Aug 2, 2010)

That it does.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow.   I'm pretty anti-MMO and that tempts even ME


----------



## fighterxaos (Aug 14, 2010)

Ah, yes I signed up for the beta for this game, it does look great but I'm not sure if I'll go and pick it up after finding out it will have a monthly subscription.


----------

